
Need to Recover from a Workout? Fast Food Is Just as Effective as Supplements - fraqed
http://www.realclearscience.com/journal_club/2015/04/01/fast_food_works_just_as_well_as_supplements_after_a_workout_109157.html
======
skidoo
Propaganda, know thyself.

